# putting cats down



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

I was doing my work experience at the vets today when a conversation caught my interest. It was about a cat that had been brought in the night before while I was away, and the vets were talking about putting it down. 'yes, the owners told us last night that as they were getting a new grandchild and this cat has litter use issues they didn't want him anymore and are asking for him to be put down', 'yes, Poppy isn't it. It's a shame, she's so lively and friendly for her age, she's 16 you know'. I go into the kennels and what do I find, Poppy, this small, purring, affectionate, lovely cat, rubbing against the bars trying to get my attention, begging for a stroke.

I was almost in tears at this point. As none of the vets had the heart to put her down, they phoned the family and asked permission for them to rehome her instead. Eventually, the family agreed.

What I can't understand however is, a) why any family, after 16 years of owning such a loving and affectionate pet, would decide to have them put down rather than immediatley find her a new home and b) why vets are under obligation to put down healthy pets just because their owners do not want them? Anyone else find anything wrong with this? I mean, shouldn't there be a law saying that as long as there are no health issues, a cat should at least be attempted to be rehomed rather than killed first?

Sorry the the little rant but this almost brought me to tears today. This cat was lovely, so kind, so loving. I just can't believe how close she was to being put down for practically no reason - she was completely healthy. I just find it so unfair...


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

THat is horrible!!!!! Is she going to be rehomed? If I was in your shoes, I would of just taken her. Poor baby! She doesn't understand where mommy is!!         Those heartless people!!!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Okay, I am still angry :evil: :evil: :evil: All I can picture is that poor baby in a cage wondering what happened! I could really rant and rage, but I will get kicked off of this forum. Now I feel a tiny tiny bit better!


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

I was very close to taking her home, and if the vets and parents agree tomorow, that is what I'll be doing. It breaks my heart to think of her.


----------



## SneezerCallie (Aug 29, 2005)

That's sickening! I teared up just reading that. Thank goodness the vets asked if she could be rehomed. I didn't know till a few years ago that vets could euthanize healthy pets and I was beyond shocked. I can't even begin to imagine how any one could thing that was ok. I can't for the life of me figure out why there isn't a law against it. 

And how someone could do that to their very own pet of 16 years? I look at my 2 now, 4 and 7 years old, and I flat out start sobbing everytime I think of something happening to them.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I know how you feel, but in reality it may be more fair to the cat to be put to sleep. The only reason I say this, is because I've seen it sooooo many times.

We have tones of stray kittens all the time and they live with us for months before they finally find a home. Puppies usually stay longer, and adult dogs and cats usually stay at least six months, if not longer.

I know we take in animals because we're trying to save them and find them new homes, but I really hate to admit it - not many people want them.

We have an 8 or 9 year old kitty who was turned in to us recently. His original owners had moved and left him with family who turned out to have bad allergies, so he came to us. We did some bloodwork and found out he's diabetic. Now, he lives in a cage and is poked with needles twice a day, not to mention the weekly glucose curves we have to do to try to regulate him. he gets very stressed (understandably) and has nowhere to go. Is this any way for him to live out his last days? 

I'm not saying he'll never find a home. But its possible. I've seen countless older or slightly sick animals put to sleep after many months of being bound to a cage, simply because there was nobody willing to take them in. 

Its a tough decision to make. I'm glad it isn't my decision, but I hate having to see animals suffer that way.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

This cat is *16* years old and they wanted her put down for "litter box issues"?! Jeez, what's wrong with these people? Did it not ever cross their mind that the cat is just old? Would they want Grama or Grampa killed for having a wetting accident? People like this should just NOT have pets. Ever. I see people every single day that want to get rid of a pet one way or another when there is the slightest problem or inconvenience to them. They don't want to bother with anything that might require some effort or commitment. It's a daily struggle with self-control for me as these people give me the urge to just throttle them to death. :evil:

My mother did this to her last cat. She said the cat bit her and scratched her when she wanted to sit in a certain chair or on the couch and my Mom tried to move her. I told her she simply needs to just move the cat when she wants to sit there and show her with her attitude that she won't put up with that behavior. I demonstrated this at her house when the cat was in the rocking chair that she'd bite or scratch Mom for trying to move her out of. I walked up to the cat while I made solid unblinking eye contact with her, said "Move" in a low voice and I put my hand on her back and gently pushed her toward the edge of the chair until she got up and jumped down out of the chair. She didn't bite, scratch or make a sound and my Mom was shocked. She said, "I get bit if I try that!"

A few months later she told me she took the cat and had her put down after getting bit one night for trying to sit on the couch. She told me, "I was tired of that cat acting that way!" I was so mad at her I didn't talk to her for a month. Now she's talking about getting a dog (from a backyard breeder selling puppies in the paper, no less!) and I cringe every time she mentions it. I hope she decides she doesn't need any more pets, because they really don't need a Mom like her.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

thats strange, why would you want to kill your cat like that, **** wouldnt want to be related to those people, theyd probly try put me down if broke my leg...jeeze

hope she gets a nice new home, hopefully yours


----------



## ilovepiratecats (Jul 16, 2006)

People like that make me sick...there is a reason I like cats better than most people. Should be fun when they toilet-train the grandkid....I am sure she/he will have 'problems.'

My friend knows of a practice that refuses to put down animal UNLESS it is the animal's interest...not just the humans.

I heard a tale once of a vet who took a cat that was supposed to be put down, but rehomed it w/o letting the owner know. Perhaps this was wrong and unethical, but I say kudos. The cat was healthy, just old.

Now I am angry at people. I need to hug my cats ;-) =^..^=


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

ilovepiratecats said:


> I heard a tale once of a vet who took a cat that was supposed to be put down, but rehomed it w/o letting the owner know. Perhaps this was wrong and unethical, but I say kudos.


Ditto! 
Wrong and unethical? What could be wrong and unethical about saving a pet that was about to die needlessly because the owner didn't give a crap about it? I realize you aren't the one thinking it was wrong to save that cat, I just can't understand anyone else who would think it was. I'd think that person would need to be hit upside the head with a 2x4.


----------



## Azurah (Jun 29, 2006)

My question is why is it ethical to NOT try and rehome the cat first? I don't get it. If the person's cat means so little to them that they'd euthanize them for no good reason, why would they care what happens to it?


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie (Jul 12, 2006)

Makes me so sick!! :x Just because a cat is litter box issues, it has to be put down. Hey, my kitten threw UP and has "gone" outside of the box, did we have her put down? No! My dad is sensitive to "smells", but he deals with it, he doesn't say "the cats have to be put to sleep". How can people be so cruel and mean?!?!? I'm glad you'll take this kitty if they agree.


> I was very close to taking her home, and if the vets and parents agree tomorow, that is what I'll be doing. It breaks my heart to think of her.


*moans ooooh* I'm thinking of her now....


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie (Jul 12, 2006)

Azurah said:


> My question is why is it ethical to NOT try and rehome the cat first? I don't get it. If the person's cat means so little to them that they'd euthanize them for no good reason, why would they care what happens to it?


 'cause people are like that. they are stupid. :evil: :x


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

This is so horrible  . It sickens me to know that there are people like this in the world :x . This is why I like animals more . I hope someone takes good care of her  .


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

ilovepiratecats said:


> I heard a tale once of a vet who took a cat that was supposed to be put down, but rehomed it w/o letting the owner know. Perhaps this was wrong and unethical, but I say kudos. The cat was healthy, just old.


I'd actually asked the head surgeon where I was working about doing something like this. She said that there was someone who had refused to put a healthy dog down, but he got into all sorts of trouble and seriously reprimanded. Also, the vet said that as the owners actually 'own' the cat, they have the right to decide what happens with it. I'm showing my mum Poppy today. I hope I can convince her to let me bring her home. Otherwise she may just have to stay at the vets for a very long time.


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie (Jul 12, 2006)

Ihope she lets you take the kitty home.  DO all you can do to convince her!!


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

I have a hard time getting through some of the post on this forum. This is one of those times....

I have a 16 year old cat.....


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Grrrrrrrrrr! People like that make me growl. Hopefully what goes around comes around for them. And, Belficat, I hope you can adopt Poppy...you have a great heart.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

myfamilia said:


> I have a hard time getting through some of the post on this forum. This is one of those times....
> 
> I have a 16 year old cat.....


...who has a much better Mommy than the one in the OP. But, the story has a happy ending, the selfish uncaring people who had that cat didn't get what they wanted and the cat gets a GOOD Mommy this time!


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie (Jul 12, 2006)

Sky Eyes Woman said:


> and the cat gets a GOOD Mommy this time!


 hopefully!!


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

doodlebug said:


> And, Belficat, I hope you can adopt Poppy...you have a great heart.


well, i asked the vets about her yesterday, saying I'm interested in taking her home, but the head vet told me that she had some diarrohea issues at the mo so no one could take her home and there were a lot more suitable rescue cats to adopt anyway  yesterday was my last day there so I'm just sad I'll never see her again. I wish her all the best.


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie (Jul 12, 2006)

I would have said, "well, when she becomes adoptable, contact me asap as I am interested in adopting her. If I was interested in the other cats, I would have said so. I'm interested in POPPY!". But, hopefully she'll be ok and find a good home.  Poor Poppy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

BelfiCat said:


> Well, i asked the vets about her yesterday, saying I'm interested in taking her home, but the head vet told me that she had some diarrohea issues at the mo so no one could take her home


It sounds like you did the best you could. Hopefully, once she's better, someone with a kind heart like you will take her home. :catmilk


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

aww, i hope she gets better soon, and hopefully gets a nice new home


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I so hope Poppy can go home with you...or someone like you, Belficat!


----------



## Mickey's Mom (May 5, 2005)

*Words just can't express how I feel about people who decide to have pets, then, just as easily, decide they don't want them any more. :twisted: I just took in a beautiful solid black male about 1 1/2 years old who had been abandoned. The poor thing hung around all summer until he finally trusted me enough to let me pet him (reluctantly). Then one day about a month ago, he just walked into the house. What a delightful animal! I immediately had him all checked out, shots, neutered, the works. He gets along wonderfully well with the other 3 (even though Mickey asserts himself at every chance!!) He is playful, comical, loving, happy and purrs like a Harley. He loves his new home. Thank God his former owners did NOT put him down, although they should be flogged for just throwing him away. I love him! *


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I agree that when you adopt a pet it is a life long commitment. 

Alot of animals that come into the humane society here in Arizona dont make it. They dont hold animals for ever. My sister was upset that other day when we were there when some one was releasing their cat and it was black (lower chances of getting adopted). You pay $25 to drop release an dog or cat. 

I had to remind her it is a better alturnative than being dumped out in the middle of no where. Starving, hit by cars, abuse by people who dont want them around their property, attacked by other cats to contract FIV, the list goes on. Its a very sad situation that in the US were slowly starting to solve.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Mitts & Tess said:


> My sister was upset that other day when we were there when some one was releasing their cat and it was black (lower chances of getting adopted).


I've never heard that before. Black cats are absolutely beautiful. *Please* don't tell me it's the "bad luck" thing.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It saddens us, though, doesn't it? I think black cats are so beautiful! I don't understand how people can resist their beautiful satin coats. It breaks my heart.  We are saddened that any of these lovely animals are pts.


----------



## momto4 (Jan 24, 2005)

Unfortuntely it's true about black cats having a slimmer chance of getting adopted. Both of my beautiful black cats were abandoned as kittens, one left on the side of a busy road at only 3 weeks! He just loves people, the best cat I've ever had!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

But *why*? Seriously - is the "bad luck" thing? :?: :?:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

marie73 said:


> Mitts & Tess said:
> 
> 
> > My sister was upset that other day when we were there when some one was releasing their cat and it was black (lower chances of getting adopted)
> ...


Yes, its a cultural thing here! Kinda sad isnt it?! I have a black foster kitty. He is smart, rambunctious, most loving guy. Im prepared that he is going to be with me for awhile till the right person comes along


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That is soooooo stupid! :fust 

Don't get me wrong, I LOVE LOVE LOVE Cinderella :luv :heart , but if had gone to a shelter to get my cat, I think would have picked a black one.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

The people out there that abandon, mistreat, abuse, torture, neglect or otherwise fail to care for their pets properly are VERY lucky I'm not making the laws dealing with such things. I wrote a paper about something like this once. Some of MY animal welfare laws:

Anyone using live animals of any kind in fighting contests against another animal or a human shall be executed for the FIRST offense.

Abuse, neglect, torture, or any mistreament of live animals of any kind shall be dealt with as follows:

FIRST offense- You will suffer the same neglect, cruelty or abuse your animals suffered, excepting death. You will be banned from owning live animals of any kind for life. You will be flogged in public with a rattan cane and receive at least 20 strikes to the body. You will be imprisoned at hard labor for no less than 5 years. You will be fined $5,000 minimum PER ANIMAL.

SECOND offense- You will suffer the same neglect, cruelty or abuse your animals suffered, excepting death. You AND all your immediate family members will be banned from owning any live animal for life. You will be flogged in public with a rattan cane and receive at least 40 strikes to the body. You will be imprisoned at hard labor for no less than 15 years. You will be fined $10,000 minimum PER ANIMAL.

THIRD offense- Death.

Yes it's harsh, I know, but I'll bet there would be a lot less of the horrible things being done to people's pets now.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Before I got my Siamese, I've had at least one black cat since I got married, and that has been a while. I put off adopting after Precious died because there was a black cat hanging around the house, and I thought God sent it to me. I have never turned away a black kitten. I still couldn't.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> Before I got my Siamese, I've had at least one black cat since I got married, and that has been a while. I put off adopting after Precious died because there was a black cat hanging around the house, and I thought God sent it to me. I have never turned away a black kitten. I still couldn't.


We need lots more people like you Jeanie!


----------



## SneezerCallie (Aug 29, 2005)

At the shelter where I volunteer one thing we do is not allow black cats to be adopted out around halloween time. I never realized they had a lower chance of adoption though. My mom's cats are both pure black. 

Thinking of the shelter with Halloween comming up again, 2 years ago some idiots decided to break out all the windows with cinderblocks, the ones they didn't hit the first night they came back the NEXT night and damaged.  I completely agree with your punishments Sky Eyes. No question. These people were never caught, and the kitties below the windows had glass in their cages, food, litter-till it was discovered the next day.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How cruel!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The shelter I volunteer at doesn't have a lower adoption rate for solid black cats...but does have problems with getting black and white cats adopted. I've done many adoption days and never had a potential adopter say that they didn't want a black cat because of any stigmas. 

We are, however, very careful who we adopt black cats to around Halloween. They were very 'suspicious' of me when I adopted Kobi 2 days before Halloween...:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I *have* heard about the Halloween policy about not adopting out black cats. Many places also have a policy about not adopting out rabbits around Easter, because some people think it would be adorable to give their kids rabbits at Easter, but then the cuteness wears off quickly and they're returned or abandoned. (One of my best friends has a rabbit, so please don't think I don't believe they're adorable, because they are.)

I just can't believe in this day and age people have a prejudice against black cats. :roll: 

I do believe I'm done venting now.


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie (Jul 12, 2006)

I LOVE black kitties. Their shiny black fur is so hard to resist.  It makes me so sick how many people out there abuse animals!! :evil: :evil: 

Sky, I do agree to those rules! Run for president, then those laws would go into affect!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I read my post, and it sounds as if I have had only one black cat!  I have probably had a total of 7 or more, sometimes two at the same time. I know I had one as a child, so my count might be off. I just think they're lovely. My last black cat had the personality and voice of a Siamese, and I missed her "talking" so much I bought two Siamese cats. However, little lost black kittens seem to know where I live, so there might be more some day. 

My aunt from Scotland called hers "Lucky," and told me they are considered good luck in the UK. I know I was lucky to have mine.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope Poppy will get adopted soon  . At my brother's house there used to be a black cat that came around and this cat was the most affectionate cat, so sweet  .


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm a real sucker for black cats too...they just seem to call my name. Onyx and Maggie; all black. Kobi is all black with a small medallion of white. And while Callie was calico, she was about 75% black. Holly is going to be my first non-black cat.


----------



## karebu (Sep 12, 2006)

*What is wrong with those people?*

I just don't understand how anybody could just up and kick a cat out of it's home for something so trivial as a new grandbaby. Does the grandchild live with the grandparents? I suppose it is too much work for the adults to watch the baby and keep it away from the litterbox or give the cat it's own room when the baby is visiting. Do they realize SOAP AND WATER will clean up any mess a cat makes on the floor? I can see why the cat has "litter problems"...if the owners are callous enough to want to kill her just because they are getting a new grandchild, I doubt they cared enough to ask themselves WHY the cat was having such a problem...like did she have a urinary tract infection? Maybe she was getting slightly senile, like my 16 yr. old cat. My Funny-Face is affectionate healthy, but occasionally he forgets that potty comes out the other end. He will walk into his litterbox but leave his butt hanging out. I think it is kind of funny, especially when he looks shocked to see his duty on the floor next to the litterbox every single time. Instead of getting upset over it, I put a welcome mat that has a rubber bottom under the litterbox and clean up the mess he makes with water and soap. No big deal at all and it only takes a few minutes out of my day.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: What is wrong with those people?*



karebu said:


> I just don't understand how anybody could just up and kick a cat out of it's home for something so trivial as a new grandbaby. Does the grandchild live with the grandparents? I suppose it is too much work for the adults to watch the baby and keep it away from the litterbox or give the cat it's own room when the baby is visiting. Do they realize SOAP AND WATER will clean up any mess a cat makes on the floor? I can see why the cat has "litter problems"...if the owners are callous enough to want to kill her just because they are getting a new grandchild, I doubt they cared enough to ask themselves WHY the cat was having such a problem...like did she have a urinary tract infection? Maybe she was getting slightly senile, like my 16 yr. old cat. My Funny-Face is affectionate healthy, but occasionally he forgets that potty comes out the other end. He will walk into his litterbox but leave his butt hanging out. I think it is kind of funny, especially when he looks shocked to see his duty on the floor next to the litterbox every single time. Instead of getting upset over it, I put a welcome mat that has a rubber bottom under the litterbox and clean up the mess he makes with water and soap. No big deal at all and it only takes a few minutes out of my day.


Most true cat lovers feel the same way you do!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree. I raised four children, and have always had cats. There was an occasional accident, but what's that in comparison with the love and companionship of your little friend? My children learned to be animal lovers, of course. Grandchildren are special, of course, but they will benefit from having an animal to love.


----------



## karebu (Sep 12, 2006)

I sure hope the new baby doesn't get a leaky diaper...that makes more of a mess in a few minutes than a cat can make all week


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

I have to wonder if the solid black or white cats are just considered "plain" and not unlucky or anything like that. I've seen lots of people in my store fawning over the calicos and spotted kittens while they overlook the black or white kittens.

There's a really sweet black kitten in there now that I'd like to take home. He's very laid-back and calm. I've never had a black cat but have always wanted one. Every time the opportunity comes up to add another cat to my household it was another color cat since almost all the cats I've had were given to me by people that didn't want them or taken right off the street.


----------



## karebu (Sep 12, 2006)

*Black or White cats plain?*

When I volunteered at the H.S. I noticed that too about people barely looking at solid black or white cats. I also noticed that black dogs are hard to place too. As far as white cats, I think allot of people believe they are genetically inferior...that was one of the questions I was asked the most "Is the cat deaf?" And I have heard so many people try to tell me that a white cat will go deaf later on in life and not live very long. I have never owned a white cat, but the ones I have met were healthy. I did have a rescue white kitten for a little while that was deaf but I could hardly tell she was deaf. She ignored me just as good as my hearing cats did. As far as a white cat not living for very long, I have a neighbor who has three white cats, all of them over 12 years old, the oldest being 18.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

SEW! Take that baby home! You know you want to!  

As for white cats being deaf, a white cat with blue eyes has a higher possibility of being deaf than a white cat with green eyes. I have never noticed any difference in general health. My blue-eyed white cat, Cremeputt, could hear fine.


----------

